
Developing Smart Legal Contracts - joshmccgraham
https://angel.co/company/ehabplatform
======
joshmccgraham
The language around smart contracts is very confusing. A dev might know what
they think a smart contract is, and a lawyer will have a whole different idea
in their head. We've recently started a project to create a new contract risk
management system using DLT and smart contracts to rewrite how smart legal
contracts are used in some of our largest industries. It's an amazing
technical challenge and equally challenging to design and discuss.

The key difference for smart legal contracts is that they are a representation
of code which signifies a legally binding agreement. Funnily enough this can
actually be achaieved without the need for a smart contract! Confusing right?

We're on the hunt for some top talent to join the team and help us develop
both. We're looking for UK based full stack and front end devs. Apply via our
angellist:
[https://angel.co/company/ehabplatform](https://angel.co/company/ehabplatform)

